

Jesus, Republicans and NRA banned on school network - JoshTheGeek
http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2014/06/19/jesus-republicans-and-nra-banned-on-school-website/

======
leepowers
This article is important because it shows the unintended consequences of
network filtering.

However, the author veers into conspiratard territory when he regurgitates the
right-wing victim-hood trope:

 _Andrew has discovered the issue I write about in my new book, “God Less
America.” Public schools have become leftwing indoctrination centers._

This statement is unfounded. I'm sure plenty of lefty, libertarian or non-
Republican websites fall under the "political/advocacy group" category. I
imagine PETA, LEAP (Law Enforcement Against Prohibition), Democrat campaign
web sites, etc would be banned. A dozen right-wing web sites on a ban list
containing thousands of entries is not statistically significant. Only a
proper analysis can show an actual, demonstrable bias.

